#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Pure yasmin

## marouaNN

Asalaam alikoum w ragmatoe allah w tabaraka..

wie (heeft) (kent) PURE YASMIN UIT AMSTERDAM) als et goed is
heeft zei allerlei soorten kruiden haar olie etc etc ...mijn vraag is wie heeft haar NR en haar adres!!! 

Baraka allah ou fikoum.

----------


## Amal1990

Salam alikom. Ze heeft een Facebook pagina genaamd yasmine misri en wellicht kan je haar een privbericht sturen.

----------

